# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  απορειες για το linear 25 watt του site

## dj kostas

εχω μολις κατασκευάσει το linear fm 25 watt του site . συντονισα τον πομπο μου οπως λεει να βγαζει ο,3 watt συνδεσα το linear στην εξοδο του πομπου και την εξοδο του linear στην κεραια διαμεσου μιας γεφυρας στασιμων . εβαλα σε λειτουργεια τον πομπο και στην συνεχεια τον ενυσχιτη . η εκπομπη εγινε μια χαρα αλλα η γεφυρα στασιμων ειχε την ενδιξη των watt στο μηδεν και αρχισα να συντονιζω τους 6 μεταβλητους οσπου να παρω την μεγιστη ισχυ σε watt . το μονο που καταφερα μεσα σε 2 ωρες συνεχους προσπαθειας ειναι να καταφερω 2 φορες να το συντονισω να βγαζει περιπου 0,2 watt τωρα η ρυθμιση ειναι στο 0 και δεν μπορω με τιποτα να κανω τον δηκτη του βατομετρου να ανεβει. λετε να εχει καει τιποτα; . μηπως φταιει οτι εχω 5 μεταβλητους φθηνους και εναν ακριβο; επισης οταν συνδεω τον πομπο γινεται εκπομπη και χωρις να εχω το linear στην πριζα. να προσπαθησω κιαλλο μπασ και καταφερω τιποτα; τελως εχετε να μου προτινεται τιποτα για να δοκινασω αν κανενα τρανσιστορ ειναι καμενο ; .  


       παρακαλω απαντηστε γιατι ειμαι σε πληρη αμηχανια ευχαριστω

----------


## tzitzikas

κατι εχεις κανει λαθος στη κατασκευη προφανως.

 μηπως τοποθετησες αναποδα ενα απο τα τρανζιστορ? ελενξε καλα αυτα τα 2 εξαρτηματα. στην βιδα για την ψυχτρα του BLY89 εβαλες μονωτικη μικα αναμεσα στο τρανζιστορ και στην ψυχτρα?? αλλιως δε ξερω μηπως η ψυκτρα δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενα εσωτερικα με τον εκπομπο αλλα με κανα αλλο ποδι.

επισης τοποθετησε ενα αμπερομετρο σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια του λινεαρ να δεις τι γινεται αν τραβαει ρευμα.

δες αν ενα απο τα 2 τρανζιστορ ζεστενεται, αρα λειτουργει (βαλε μετα και το αμπερομετρο σε σειρα με τον συλλεκτη αρχικα του 2N4427 να δεις αν τραβαει αυτο ρευμα και τι ρευμα τραβαει. πρεπει να τραβαει καμια 50-100 μιλιαμπερ. αν δε τραβαει τιποτα τοτε η ειναι καμμενο, η τοποθετημενο λαθος , η δεν παει οδηγηση απο το ταλαντωτη σου , η δε παει ταση. ελενξε ολα αυτα. αν δουλευει τοτε ντο προβλημα σου ειναι στο BLY89. κανε τα ιδια και γι αυτο. επισης εισαι σιγουρος οτι ο ταλαντωτης σου βγαζει τα ο,3 βατ που ανεφερες?? ελενξε το. και φυσικα ελενξε ολες της κολλησεις σου μηπως εχεια κανει κανα λαθος η παραλειψη.

----------


## sigmacom

Και μια φωτογραφία καλής ανάλυσης (να φαίνονται τα πράγματα) θα βοηθούσε. Το δε BLY89 δεν χρειάζεται μίκα.  :Smile:

----------


## dj kostas

εβαλα το αμπερομετρο στην τροφοδοσια και δεν περνουσε ουτε ενα αμπερ τα δε τρανσιστορ ηταν κρυα . την πρωτη φορα παντος που το εβαλα να δουλεψει , οταν το εβγαλα απο την πριζα ,  επιασα τα πηνια , τους μεταβλητους και με χτηπησε ελαφρος το ρευμα λετε να διμιουργηθηκε ρευμα απο επαγωγη και να τακαψα ολα; παντος για να εκανα κανενα λαθος δεν πιστειω γιατι τα ελενξα και 2 και 3 φορες....

----------


## dj kostas

εβγαλα μερικες φοτο μπορειτε να μοπυ πειτε πως να της διμοσιευσω;

----------


## sigmacom

Πατάς το κάτω αριστερά κουμπί "ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ", και στην σελίδα που θα σε μεταφέρει για να γράψεις κάποιο μήνυμα, θα δείς πιο κάτω ένα κουμπί "Browse". Πατώντας το θα σου ζητήσει να διαλέξεις από τον δίσκο σου το αρχείο που θες να ανεβάσεις. Μετά πατάς το κουμπί "Εισαγωγή" και επαναλαμβάνεις την διαδικασία με το "Browse" για το επόμενο αρχείο εικόνας που θες να ανεβάσεις. Στο τέλος πατάς "Υποβολή" και βουαλά!

----------


## dj kostas

αυτη ειναι η φοτο

----------


## dj kostas



----------


## dj kostas

ψηκτρες δεν εχω βαλει αλλα εχω ενα ανεμιστηρακι

----------


## electron

Aν δεν έβαλες ψύκτρα στο bly και το δοκίμασες αρχικά μόνο με το ανεμηστηράκι,πιθανόν από το ζόρισμα στην προσπάθειά σου να το συντονίσεις,να κάηκε.Το bly θέλει απαραίτητα ψύκτρα,δεν ρισκάρεις ποτέ να το βάλεις έτσι να δουλέψει.Επίσης βλέπω ότι έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει  για την είσοδο και την έξοδο του κυκλώματος καλώδιο λευκό που σημαίνει 75Ωμ.Αυτό είναι λάθος.Πάντα βάζουμε 50Ωμ καλώδιο.

edit: Όπως προσέχω την φωτό σου για 2η φορά,νομίζω ότι έχει κολλήσει λάθος το bly.Για να καταλάβεις κοίτα προσεχτικά το αβαταρ μου που έχει την διάταξη των ακροδεκτών.

----------


## dj kostas

τελεικα εβαλα το αμπερομετρο στην τροφοδοσια και το ρυθμισα οσπου να με βγαλει αμπερ και πετυχε . με εβγαλε καπια μιλι και αμεσως η γεφυρα εδειξε λιγα μιλιβατ τωρα το ρυθμιζω αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δεν καταφερα να ξεπερασω το 1 βαττ. εχετε να μου πρωτηνετε κατι. υποψην τα τρανζιστορ φενονται να δουλευουν φυσιολογικα γιατι ζεστενονται σε φυσιολογικο επιπεδο . το καλωδιο το πηρα απο εκει που πηρα και τον πομπο πρεπει να το αλλαξω οποσδηποτε ο καταστηματαρχης θεωρησε οτι αυτο ειναι το σωστο καλωδιο

----------


## electron

Aν δεν έφτασες ούτε το 1 watt τότε δεν νομίζω να λειτουργει το bly.Όσο για το καλώδιο είναι βασικό να έχεις 50Ωμ και όχι 75 που είναι αυτό.Προτίμησε αρχικά για τις δοκιμές σου το φθηνό rg58.

----------


## sigmacom

Το BLY είναι σωστά κολλημένο και θέλει οπωσδήποτε ψύκτρα!!! 
Δεν βλέπω καθαρά που κολλάς τους 3 ακροδέκτες των εκάστοτε μεταβλητών - μήπως έγινε εκεί κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## dj kostas

οχι το εφτασα γυρω στον 1,2 . παντος τους ακροδεκτες δεν τους τοποθετησα λαθος  το bly πρεπει να λειτουργει γιατι ζεστενεται

----------


## electron

Ωραία αν είναι έτσι βάλε σε ψηκτρα το bly και με επιμονή και υπομονή θα το φέρεις.Μην ξεχάσεις το καλώδιο.

----------


## dj kostas

εχετε δίκιο το έφτασα στα 2.5W και ζεματάει με ανεμιστηράκι, ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!

----------


## fkdpbpar

Γιατί το τρανζίστορ ΒLY έχει δύο εκπομπούς, χρειάζεται να ενώσουμε και τους δύο?

----------


## RFΧpert

> Γιατί το τρανζίστορ ΒLY έχει δύο εκπομπούς, χρειάζεται να ενώσουμε και τους δύο?



ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΣ  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## amiga

Δοκίμασε να δείς πόσα W έχεις στην έξοδο του 1ου σταδίου 2N4427.
Απο παλιά Linear που έφτιαχνα με το BLY88 θυμάμαι ότι ήθελε περίπου 2-3W για να βγάλει 15. 
Εγώ θα έβαζα το BFS22A και όχι το 2N4427.
2.5W στην έξοδο δεν είναι τίποτα για το BLY88. 
Θα έπρεπε να είχες τουλάχιστον 10.
Μέτρα το και με ένα διοδόμετρο να δείς αν είναι καμένο ή όχι.
Τέλος μέτρα και την τάση που έχεις στους συλλέκτες να είναι περίπου 12V , γιατί μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα και το τροφοδοτικό ή να μην φτάνουν τα Α του ή τέλος πάντων να έχεις πολύ πτώση τάσεως.

----------


## dj kostas

τελεικα καταφερα να βγαλω 4,5 watt ομως παραπανω δεν παει με τιποτα καμενο δεν νομιζω να ειναι το βλυ γιατι λειτουργει μια χαρα . απο εσας θελω να μου πειτε ισως καποιο κολπο για να ρυθμισω τους πυκνωτες στο μεγιστο. γινεται ολο η ιδια ιστορια ρυθμιζω τον εναν ανεβαινει στα 4,5 ρυθμιζω τον αλλον πευτει τον ξανα ρυθμιζω οσπου παει στα 4,5  κ.τ.λ για τους υπολοιπους.........

----------


## dj kostas

λετε να αυξησω την ταση εισοδου;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## electron

Πόσα βατ είναι η ισχύς εισόδου που δίνεις στο linear;Δοκίμασε να κάνεις έλεγχο αυτών που ανέφερε ο amiga.Eπίσης σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει με το τι κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου.Έχοντας κάποιο τεχνητό φορτίο στην έξοδο του linear;Εχοντας κάποια κέραια (δίπολο) και να ναι την έχει ςκόψει σωστά;Μια κακώς υπολογισμένη κεραία μπορεί να σε μπερδέψει κατά το συντονισμό.Επίσης σου υπενθυμίζω την ανάγκη να αλλάξεις καλώδιο με ένα των 50Ωμ.

----------


## dj kostas

οκ . κανενας που ξερει κανενα κολπο για πως να ρυθμισω τους μεταβλητους στο μεγιστο;

----------


## amiga

Ότι λέει ο electron είναι πολύ σωστά και πρέπει να τα κάνεις.
Αλλά τα 4W απο τα 15 απέχουν πάρα πολύ και πιστεύω ότι κάτι άλλο δεν πάει καλά.
Εγώ στον 15W της smartkit με το bly88 στην έξοδο , 40 μέτρα καλλώδιο tv 75Ω και ένα δίπολο που το χα κόψει κατα τύχη .... στις πρώτες δοκιμές μου κατα το 1989-1990 μέτραγα στην γέφυρα 15W σε όλες τις συχνότητες και ας είχα και στάσιμα.
Αυτό φυσικά το έκανα γιατί δεν είχα ούτε γνώσεις ούτε καλό εξοπλισμό και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να το κάνει κανείς.
Απλα το λέω γιατι πιστεύω ότι έπρεπε να έχεις ισχύ στην έξοδο. ιδικά σε ένα κύκλωμα με trimerάκια που παίρνεις κορυφή με το συντονισμό και μπορείς να προσαρμώσεις την έξοδο ακόμα και στα 75Ω.
Κόλπο δεν υπάρχει απλά βάζεις την γέφυρα στην έξοδο και αρχίζεις απο την είσοδο του linear και πάς προς την έξοδο , γυρνωντας τα trimerάκια μέχρι να πάρεις τη μέγιστη ισχύ.
Πάντως γνώμη μου είναι ότι με 1W στην καλύτερη που θα πάρεις απο το 2Ν4427 δεν μπορείς να οδιγήσεις στο μέγιστο το BLY88,BLY89,BLY90 παρα μόνο το BLY87 που είναι 8W (άντε 10 το πολύ)


Τι ισχύ δίνεις στο 2N4427 του linear;;;

----------


## sigmacom

Όταν παίρνεις τα μέγιστα, τσέκαρε τις θέσεις των μεταβλητών σου, κατα πόσο έχουν φτάσει στα όριά τους (μέγιστη ή ελάχιστη χωρητικότητα). Στο απόσπασμα από την φωτο που μας έδωσες, σου έχω σημειώσει με μπλε χρώμα το κινούμενο μέρος του μεταβλητού. Το πράσινο μέρος είναι σταθερό. Όταν το μπλε μέρος (ο ένας οπλισμός του πυκνωτή), μπεί ολόκληρος στο πράσινο μέρος (ο δεύτερος οπλισμός του πυκνωτή), τότε ο μεταβλητός σου έχει ρυθμιστεί στην μέγιστη χωρητικότητα που μπορεί να δώσει. Όταν το μπλε μέρος είναι παντελώς εκτός του πράσινου, έχεις την μικρότερη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού. 
Στον κεραμεικό, όταν η βίδα σφίξει τέρμα μέσα, ο πυκνωτής είναι στην μέγιστη χωρητικότητά του, και όταν είναι τελείως ξεβίδωτη, είναι στην ελάχιστη χωρητικότητά του.

Αν στο συντονισμό σου εκεί που παίρνεις τα μέγιστα, κάποιοι μεταβλητοί μπαίνουν όλοι μέσα, υποδηλώνει ότι η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού σου δεν φτάνει και πρέπει να προσθέσεις εξωτερικά κάποια έξτρα χωρητικότητα. Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις βάζοντας παράλληλα κάποιον πυκνωτή π.χ. 22pF και ξαναδοκιμάζεις. Αν οι μεταβλητοί κάθονται όλοι έξω, σημαίνει ότι παραείναι μεγάλοι σε χωρητικότητα και πρέπει να τους αλλάξεις με μικρότερους. 
Το ιδανικό θα είναι ο μεταβλητός να "κάθεται" στην μέση (ο μισός κινούμενος οπλισμός να μπαίνει μέσα στον σταθερό).

Αφού ξεμπερδέψεις με τους μεταβλητούς, μια άλλη δοκιμή είναι να προσθέσεις χωρητικότητα στην βάση του BLY. Ξεκίνα με δυο πυκνωτές 47pF, ένα δεξιά κι αριστερά μεταξύ κάθε εκπομπού και βάσης, το δυνατόν πλησιέστερα στο τρανζίστορ. Ξαναρύθμισε τους μεταβλητούς και δες αν πήρες παραπάνω ισχύ. Αν ναί, πρόσθεσε κι άλλους πυκνωτες 47pF στην βάση και ξανασυντόνισε. Επανέλαβε μέχρι το σημείο που προσθέτοντςα χωρητικότητα στην βάση, αρχίζει να ρίχνει πια την ισχύ.

----------


## dj kostas

υπολογιζω οτι δινω 0,3 - 0,6 βαττ

----------


## dj kostas

δεν νομιζω να χρηαστω να βαλω εξτρα πυκνωτες γιατι υποτηθετε οτι το κυκλωμα ειναι ειδικα σχεδιασμενο για πυκνωτες 10-110 να καναν λαθος δεν νομιζω και επισης δεν αναφερει τιποτα το σχεδιο εκτος και αν ξεχασαν

----------


## electron

φίλε μου σε κατασκεύες rf θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι η θεωρία από την πράξη καμιά φορά διαφέρουν.Είναι άτιμη η rf.Mια αναίτια κακή ενδοχωρητικότητα να σου δημιουργείται στο BLY μπορεί να το κάνει να λειτουργεί σε κακό σημείο λειτουργίας.Ο Στέλιος γι αυτό τον λόγο σου πρότεινε να βάλεις παράλληλα σε εκπομπό--βάση πυκνωτές των 47pF.Ακόμα και οι μεταβλητοί κάποιες φορές δεν είναι ακριβώς όσο γράφουν.Εμένα κάποτε ένα παρόμοιο κύκλωμα της smart δεν μου ανέβαινε με τίποτα πάνω από τους 106 και έπρεπε να πειράξω λίγο το πηνίο της ταλάντωσης αλλά και να πειραματιστώ με διάφορες τιμές του μεταβλητού της ταλαντώτριας.

----------


## AKIS

εγω που εφτιαξα αντι για 2Ν4427 εβαλα 2Ν3924 και στην εξοδο το BLY88 εβγαλα 20βατ στα 14-15Βολτ

δουλεψε 24ωρες επι ενα μηνα αλλα καηκε μετα απο κομμενο καλωδιο σε κονεκτορα κεραιας

----------


## sigmacom

Όπως τα λέει ο Γιάννης είναι. Κι όσο πιο "χύμα" η θεωρία, τόσο πιο μακριά από την πράξη. 
Π.χ. για το εν λόγω κύκλωμα, για να πάρεις 25W από το BLY89 που είναι ένα τρανζίστορ με 7 dB gain, θες 5W είσοδο. Ένα 2N4427 δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση στον αιώνα τον άπαντα να σου δώσει 5W (βαριά-βαριά 2 Wattάκια θα σου δώσει και θα ψήνεται). Αυτά τα είπε και ο amiga πιο πρίν. 

Οπότε και 2W να πάρεις από το 2N4427, το BLY89 δεν θα σου δώσει παρά μόνο 10, κι αυτό για να το πετύχεις θέλει όλα να τα έχεις "στην τρίχα". 
Αν θες οπωσδήποτε 25W στην έξοδο, αντί για 2N4427 προτείνω να βάλεις το MRF237 που μπορεί να δώσει τυπικά 4W RF.

http://www.microsemi.com/datasheets/2N4427.pdf
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/philips/BLY89.pdf
http://www.advancedsemiconductor.com/pdf/mrf237.pdf

----------


## dj kostas

και δεν μου λες επηδη ο πομπος μου μπορει να δοσει και 3 βαττ αν χρησιμοποιησω την ενυσχητικη βαθμιδα μονο του bly89 γινεται ;η στην θεση του 2n4427 να βαλω ενα κοματη συρμα

----------


## dj kostas

το βρηκα πως θα γινει και σας το λεω για να επιβαιβεωθω. λοιπον στην εξοδο του 2N4427 δηλαδη στο c θα βαλω το + της εξοδου του πομπου μου (4 watt) το - θα το βαλω στην γιωση θα βγαλω τους  2 μεταβλητους που βρησκονται στην εισοδο του ενισχητη το πυνειο το 2n4427 και το τσοκ και ειμαι ετοιμος σωστα;;;;;

----------


## amiga

αν του έδωσες είσοδο 600mW και πάνω μάλον θα έκαψες το 4427 και ίσως και το BLY.

----------


## sigmacom

> το βρηκα πως θα γινει και σας το λεω για να επιβαιβεωθω. λοιπον στην εξοδο του 2N4427 δηλαδη στο c θα βαλω το + της εξοδου του πομπου μου (4 watt) το - θα το βαλω στην γιωση θα βγαλω τους  2 μεταβλητους που βρησκονται στην εισοδο του ενισχητη το πυνειο το 2n4427 και το τσοκ και ειμαι ετοιμος σωστα;;;;;



Και μόνο το 2N4427 μαζί με το L2 να πετάξεις, μπορείς να συνδέσεις το coax όπως είπες για να οδηγήσεις κατ' ευθείαν το BLY89. 

@amiga: Το 2Ν4427 και να το υπεροδήγησε και να το έκαψε, το BLY δεν πρέπει να ίδρωσε (λέω).

----------


## crown

αυτη ειναι η νεα πλακετα του λινεαρ που την εχω διορθωσει με τα προγραμματα corel & photoshop

----------


## amiga

@amiga: Το 2Ν4427 και να το υπεροδήγησε και να το έκαψε, το BLY δεν πρέπει να ίδρωσε (λέω).
καλά λές!!! έτσι και αλλιώς το 4427 δεν θα δώσει ποτέ πάνω απο 1.5-2W , ενώ το BLY89 για να καεί θέλει πάνω απο 7-8

----------


## dj kostas

ρε παιδια δεν μπορω με τιποτα να συντονισω τον πομπο μου να δγαζει 4 βαττ για να οδηγησω το λινεαρ . μολις το συντονιζω στα τεσσερα βαττ  ξεσυνδεω την εξοδο του πομπου την συνδεω στον ενυσχιτη και ολα εχουν χαθει . μετα ρυθμιζω τον πομπο μαζι με τον ενυσχητη και μολις παω ξανα να μερτησω ποσα βαττ βγαζει μου λεει ο.5 και κατω.... τι εχετε να μου προτηνετε;

----------


## electron

Εκτός του ότι μπορεί κάτι να μην πάει από τεχνικής άποψης καλά,μπορεί και σενα να σου διαφεύγει κάτι και να μην το κάνεις σωστά.Τα 4 βατ που βγάζει η οδηγησή σου πανω σε τι τα μετράς;Στην κεραία;Και αν ναι πόσα στάσιμα έχεις;
Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι οταν συνδέεις την οδήγηση στο linear,η προσαρμογή των 2 κυκλωμάτων αλλάζει.Το πιο σωστό είναι ΟΛΟΣ ο συντονισμός (οδήγησης και linear) να γίνει με τεχνητό φορτίο για να ξέρεις πρώτα αν το όλο σύστημα δουλεύει καλά.Ο συντονισμός είναι κάτι αρκετά δύσκολο ειδικά για κάποιον που ασχολείται για πρώτη φορά και θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή ξέχωρα από βασικές γνώσεις και εμπειρία.

----------


## dj kostas

οταν λες σε τι το μετραω στην κεραια τι ενωεις . εκανα ενα νεω μυνημα για το πως λειτουργει η γεφυρα και οταν θα με απαντησουν πως βλεπω τα στασιμα θα σου πω .παντος εγω εβλεπα μονον την ενδηξη των βαττ να ειναι στο μεγιστο

----------


## electron

Όπως φαίνεται και δεν στο λέω με κάποια εμπάθεια, αλλά εντελώς φιλικά,δεν γνωρίζεις κάποια πράγματα,επομένως αυτά που βλέπεις ή μετράς μπορεί να είναι εντελώς λάθος.Η οδήγηση μπορεί να σου βγάζει τα μέγιστα βατ αλλά όταν τα στάσιμα έχουν πάει στον θεό τότε μόνο 4 βατ δεν θα είναι.Το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει,είναι να έβρισκες κάποιον που έχει την εμπειρία για να κάνετε μαζί από κοντά την δουλειά αυτή, αλλά και για να την μάθεις και συ.

----------


## dj kostas

κοιτα ειμαι μονον 15 χρονων και ειμαι αντιμετωπος με τα ηλεκτρονικα για πρωτη φορα .επισης δεν εχω κανεναν για βοηθεια. τωρα μπορεις να μου πεις πως μπορω να δω τα στασιμα και ποτε ειμαι ενταξη ; εχω κανει ενα καινουργιο θεμα σχετικα με την απορεια

----------


## fkdpbpar

Το τρανζίστορ ΒLY89 πως το βάζω στην ψύχτρα, δουλεύω πρώτη φορά με τέτοιου είδους τρανζίστορ στο σχήμα. Παρακαλώ μια βοήθεια.

----------


## JOUN

Καλησπερα.Ψαχνοντας στο site(σαν νεος που ειμαι δεν  εχω δει ολα τα κυκλωματα),βρηκα αυτο το λινεαρ και διαπιστωνω οτι ειναι το κυκλωμα που παιδευω αυτον τον καιρο.Μετα την πολυτιμη βοηθεια φιλων απο εδω ωστε να βρω το κυκλωμα του ταλαντωτη που ειχα παραπεταμενο τουλαχιστον 15 χρονια,τωρα ηρθε η ωρα του λινεαρ.Και αρχιζω:
Το λινεαρ το οδηγω με τουλαχιστον 600mW μπορει και 800.Στη θεση ομως του 4427 εχω ενα 3866 το οποιο θελει 28V.Εγω ομως του δινω 12.5 οποτε λογικα δεν εχει προβλημα να καει, τουλαχιστον δεν εχει καει ακομα.Δεν μπορω να βρω καμπυλες εισοδου-εξοδου  σε σχεση με την τροφοδοσια αλλα υποθετω οτι δουλευει λιγο πανω απο το οριο αποκοπης.
Μετα εχω το BLY88 και οχι το 89 γιατι ετσι ηταν το σχεδιο(νομιζω...)
Πιστευετε οτι αν αλλαξω το 4427 με το 2sc1971(6 με 7 Watt) και την εξοδο με το 2n6084 θα καταφερω τιποτα;Εχει πιθανοτητες να δουλεψει;
Τα τρανσιστορ δεν ειναι τυχαια επιλογη,το 6084 το εχω ηδη και το 2sc1971 ειναι αρκετα φτηνο και το περιμενω απο βδομαδα.
Επισης απο βδομαδα περιμενω και μια γεφυρα γιαυτο και τα Watt που αναφερω ειναι κατα προσεγγιση.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων οσους το διαβασαν και για οτι σας μπερδεψα θα προσπαθησω να το ξεκαθαρισω.

----------

